# Luca’s egg tagliatelle with red peppers



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 9, 2011)

​
Another Italian recipe from Luca! This is a great one, in which tagliatelle pasta are mixed with red peppers, presented with Gabriella’s pictures and our home green, chequered tablecloth…
I believe that pasta recipes are a great way to eat practically everything on planet Earth, especially vegetables, as in this case. And this recipe lets you achieve a WOW factor (I hate the wow factor ) thanks to the bright red of the red peppers, combined with the warm yellow hue of the tagliatelle.
An important note: I adapted this recipe from the original “Tagliatelle all’uovo con peperoni rossi” from a special issue of the monthly magazine “La Cucina Italiana”, an awesome resource for every food lover!

Serves 4 (not so generous, in my greedy opinion; you can try using more tagliatelle)
280 g egg tagliatelle | 260 g (cleaned) red pepper | 120 g onion | 20 g parsley | 1 bay leaf | some lemon juice drops | salt, fine and coarse | 1/2 dried hot pepper | 1 cup vegetable stock | 2 tablespoons extravirgin olive oil

*Let’s prepare these tagliatelle!*

Start heating a large pot of water for the tagliatelle.
Prepare 1/2 liter of vegetable stock; here I used vegetable stock cubes. Chop the onion. Cut the red pepper in 1,5-inch pieces (more or less; take a look at the pictures).




Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a pan, then add the onion and the bay leaf. Wait a couple of minutes, then add the red pepper and sauté for 15 minutes. Add a cup of stock, taste and add some salt to taste, then cook for another 5 minutes.




In the meantime, finely chop the parsley and the hot pepper and mix these two ingredients with 1 tablespoon of oil and some drops of lemon juice. I used half of a 1-inch long hot dried pepper.
When the water is boiling, add the coarse salt (one handful), then cook the tagliatelle according to the package label, but drain them “al dente”. A couple of minutes before the tagliatelle are ready “al dente”, hat again the sauce pan. Put the tagliatelle in the pan and stir them for some 30-40 seconds. Then turn off the fire, add the parsley/hot pepper mixture and stir well. Serve it immediately.









Tagliatelle with red peppers does not call for grated Parmigiano Reggiano cheese, but you can always try it!

This recipe has a distinctive sweet taste, thanks to the red peppers and the tagliatelle. I like to drink some robust red wine with it, like a good old Barbera or a strong Refosco.

Buon appetito!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, I so need to try this one. This sounds great! Sounds like something both the hubby and I would love.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 9, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Oh, I so need to try this one. This sounds great! Sounds like something both the hubby and I would love.



Now I'm a happy man!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2011)

This looks delicious, and easy to prepare.  Thanks


----------



## pacanis (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW! <<<<===== The factor


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 9, 2011)

Luca mate, the main crop of peppers should be fully ripe around monday and we were just planning what to do with them. Monday night will be your dish
Ps I plan to char a load on the bbq then peel and store in Evoo, I think I will use that method to cook them for your dish.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 9, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Luca mate, the main crop of peppers should be fully ripe around monday and we were just planning what to do with them. Monday night will be your dish
> Ps I plan to char a load on the bbq then peel and store in Evoo, I think I will use that method to cook them for your dish.


 
I was thinking some grilled or roasted red peppers would be nice, too.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 22, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> ​
> Another Italian recipe from Luca! This is a great one, in which tagliatelle pasta are mixed with red peppers, presented with Gabriella’s pictures and our home green, chequered tablecloth…
> I believe that pasta recipes are a great way to eat practically everything on planet Earth, especially vegetables, as in this case. And this recipe lets you achieve a WOW factor (I hate the wow factor ) thanks to the bright red of the red peppers, combined with the warm yellow hue of the tagliatelle.
> An important note: I adapted this recipe from the original “Tagliatelle all’uovo con peperoni rossi” from a special issue of the monthly magazine “La Cucina Italiana”, an awesome resource for every food lover!
> ...




Can I get egg tagliatelle in America?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> Can I get egg tagliatelle in America?



Hi Pierogi Princess, I just browsed the Buitoni USA website, they sell Egg Fettuccine ("flat ribbons of pasta made with extra fancy durum flour and eggs"):
*Home* > Products > Cut Pasta > Fettuccine.

I never tested them, but you could try this fettuccine, they look just sligthly larger than my tagliatelle.

Buon appetito!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 22, 2011)

Luca mate due to the weather and court preparations I only got around to roasting some of the peppers yesterday. Your dish is so simple but fantastic I cannot think why I have not made it before.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Luca mate due to the weather and court preparations I only got around to roasting some of the peppers yesterday. Your dish is so simple but fantastic I cannot think why I have not made it before.



I'm very very very happy to hear this!

Thank you, Bolas, now I have to find out some other simple and tasty Italian recipe!


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 22, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Hi Pierogi Princess, I just browsed the Buitoni USA website, they sell Egg Fettuccine ("flat ribbons of pasta made with extra fancy durum flour and eggs"):
> *Home* > Products > Cut Pasta > Fettuccine.
> 
> I never tested them, but you could try this fettuccine, they look just sligthly larger than my tagliatelle.
> ...



Thank you Luca for the research, I will certainly try this pasta and from this forum, I understand your dish is wonderful.  Please keep them coming.  TY


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 22, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Hi Pierogi Princess, I just browsed the Buitoni USA website, they sell Egg Fettuccine ("flat ribbons of pasta made with extra fancy durum flour and eggs"):
> *Home* > Products > Cut Pasta > Fettuccine.
> 
> I never tested them, but you could try this fettuccine, they look just sligthly larger than my tagliatelle.
> ...



I got lucky on the Inter Net Luca, I found Egg Tagliatelle on Amazon.com.   There are also Italian-American chefs that are sharing their recipe to make it yourself.  I am going to try that since 6oz. is $ 21.95.  A little steep.  Thanks again for everything, I cannot wait to try your recipe.  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2011)

Princess, you could just use egg noodles available at the local market.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> I got lucky on the Inter Net Luca, I found Egg Tagliatelle on Amazon.com.   There are also Italian-American chefs that are sharing their recipe to make it yourself.  I am going to try that since 6oz. is $ 21.95.  A little steep.  Thanks again for everything, I cannot wait to try your recipe.  Sounds wonderful.



22$ is really too much! But preparing the tagliatelle at home is not such a simple task... It takes time!

And tomorrow I will post my next illustrated recipe: a supereasy (more or less...) lasagna recipe, coming straight from the homeland of lasagna (and the homeland of my fiancée...): Emilia region. 

Buon appetito


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 22, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Princess, you could just use egg noodles available at the local market.



Thanks Andy M., once again your come to my rescue.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 22, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> 22$ is really too much! But preparing the tagliatelle at home is not such a simple task... It takes time!
> 
> And tomorrow I will post my next illustrated recipe: a supereasy (more or less...) lasagna recipe, coming straight from the homeland of lasagna (and the homeland of my fiancée...): Emilia region.
> 
> Buon appetito



Can't wait for your lasagna recipe, I would not care it it were difficult, mine stinks!
I do make good sauce, taught to me by my mothers best friend (Italian) and she taught me gnocci.  Those are the only two things I am good at.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 22, 2011)

Luca,
This is a very nice dish.  I very much like the way you and so many Italian cooks highlight one vegetable in a simple dish.  The preparation allows for so many variations using seasonal vegetables.

Keep em coming kid!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> Luca,
> This is a very nice dish.  I very much like the way you and so many Italian cooks highlight one vegetable in a simple dish.  The preparation allows for so many variations using seasonal vegetables.
> 
> Keep em coming kid!



My goodness me, this is the first time in my life that someone put me near to the word "cook" 

Thanks Aunt, I'll keep on goin'!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> Can't wait for your lasagna recipe, I would not care it it were difficult, mine stinks!
> I do make good sauce, taught to me by my mothers best friend (Italian) and she taught me gnocci.  Those are the only two things I am good at.



Well, lasagna and gnocchi is surely good enough for me! 

My grandma was our family Gnocchi Super Master, but I never tried to prepare them. I think I'll plug this gap as soon as possible!


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 22, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Well, lasagna and gnocchi is surely good enough for me!
> 
> My grandma was our family Gnocchi Super Master, but I never tried to prepare them. I think I'll plug this gap as soon as possible!



Gnocci were similar to a Polish potato dumpling that I grew up with, so I believe that made it easier.  As to the "cook" reference, I would up that on and definitely put you into an "Italian CHEF" category.  I believe all would agree with me on this one.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 22, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> ...
> As to the "cook" reference, I would up that on and definitely put you into an "Italian CHEF" category.  I believe all would agree with me on this one.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2011)

luca is our capocuoco!!!

this looks really good, copied and saved. grazie, luca.
i can see adding torn basil to complete the flag.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 23, 2011)

Luca I have promoted you to Capo Di Tutti 
Last night in 'omage to your dish I used some dried roma toms my wife stored in olive oil last month.
I cut then into similar sized strips to the pepper and proceeded the same way as your recipe shows with peppers.
We used the excellent Fiorelli pasta.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 23, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Luca I have promoted you to Capo Di Tutti
> ...



Bolas, si nu bravo picciotto, you're a good picciotto.   

Don Luca


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 24, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> Can't wait for your lasagna recipe, I would not care it it were difficult, mine stinks!
> I do make good sauce, taught to me by my mothers best friend (Italian) and she taught me gnocci.  Those are the only two things I am good at.





Aunt Bea said:


> Luca,
> This is a very nice dish.  I very much like the way you and so many Italian cooks highlight one vegetable in a simple dish.  The preparation allows for so many variations using seasonal vegetables.
> 
> Keep em coming kid!



Here we go: *Luca’s meat lasagna easy recipe – Franca’s style*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 24, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Here we go: *Luca’s meat lasagna easy recipe – Franca’s style*



Luca,

This looks great. 

Many thanks to your lovely assistant Gabriella!

Thanks again!
Zia Bea


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 25, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Here we go: *Luca’s meat lasagna easy recipe – Franca’s style*



Can't wait to try this, going to the market tomorrow and will be making this very soon.  Thanks again for sharing your expertise.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 25, 2011)

Just one question: When you say "1-inch hot dried pepper, are you talking about the peppers that crushed red pepper flakes are made from? I have a whole bag full of those, which I use in Kung Pao.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 26, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Just one question: When you say "1-inch hot dried pepper, are you talking about the peppers that crushed red pepper flakes are made from? I have a whole bag full of those, which I use in Kung Pao.



The hot pepper in "1/2 dried hot pepper" is a whole devilish red pepper (in Italy we call it peperoncino), dried and not fresh, cut in half. 1 inch is more or less the length of the whole red pepper that I've got in my pantry.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 26, 2011)

In the States, THESE are pepperoncini. They come in a jar, pickled. I buy mine already seeded and sliced, and put them on all types of sandwiches and in my fritattas.






THESE are the dried hot peppers I use to make Kung Pao:


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 26, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> THESE are the dried hot peppers I use to make Kung Pao:



Yes, these are our "peperoncini"!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2011)

O.K. now I'w confused.

What is the difference between pepperoncini and pepperoncino?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> O.K. now I'w confused.
> 
> What is the difference between pepperoncini and pepperoncino?




Plural and singular


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 26, 2011)

Once again - ANDY M. to the rescue.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 26, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> Once again - ANDY M. to the rescue.


 
He's like that you know


----------

